# polyps



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

anyone ever have wee polyp in womb? Just wondering if it should be removed prior to ivf as my last scan showed a wee small one up in the womb. anyone no anything about them??xxx


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Shaz,  i had a smear test just before ivf and nurse said she could see polyp and advised me to discuss this with consultant.  i mentioned it to him and he didnt seem to concerned about it.  he did a dummy et or ec cant remember which  , just to make sure it didnt get in the way and it didnt.  i honestly think its quite common and they can come and go.  hope i'm right but i'm sure someone will correct me if not


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

aww betty thanks for that, just wanted wee bit of reassurance i think...lol...xxx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Shaz i had to get polyps removed from my cervix a couple of years ago.I thought i was only going to Ballykelly for the doc to have  a look at me and he ended up removing them there and then     nealy had a heart attack but then thats just me being a drama queen


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

aww no way!! i couldnt handle that either i need time to work up to it...lol...noone has mentioned removing it maybe i should just say nothing and hope for the best....lol...think im just starting to get really really nervous now...xx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Shaz its a nerve racking time ,but we are all here for you hun    and hopefully i might not be too far behind you ,when is your a/f due ? i think mines will be start of july but who knows as my last cycle was 35 days which was longer than usual and then i honestly dont know what cycle origin will be able to start me on.Honestly i dont mind if i have to wait til August cycle ,i have a fair few lbs to shift OMG nothing fits me ,think i must have put nearly all the 9 lbs i lost back on    raging with myself but im gonna get things kick started back on track from tomorrow.....suppose i was on my hols  ,must go BB on


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Some RE's think polyps may interfere with implantation and recommend removing them.It probably depends on how many there are and how big but I know others who have had them removed and my sis-in-law had hers removed at the RFC at christmas. Might be worth a second opinion?

Lesley xx


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks lesley think i might just ring my consultant here in altnagelvin and ask his opinion...how are you and baby bump keeping?? not long to go now, your pregnancy has flown in...xx


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks hun all going well can hardly believe it myself!! Six weeks to go   We have been very lucky and are just looking forward to the big day now. You are definitely covering all your bases and I think you are right you might as well check everything out before your next tx. Best of luck hun.


Lesley xx


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks lesley yeah ive come to far over the last few years for something to go wrong again before tx so ive arranged for scan to check if it is a polyp and if so decide if it needs removed as dont want to take any chance of anything going wrong this time round...ill keep use posted...xx

good luck lesley and take care...xxxx


----------

